# Social security contributions



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Advice appreciated:- Upon leaving Spain after nearly 30 years of being a resident and at present not paying Social security contributions.
Is it possible to return to Uk & pay S.S.contributions in Spain if I wanted to?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Why would you want to pay in spain if you live in the uk? Are you going back permanently? If so you can transfer anything you have paid in spain back to the uk system


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xicoalc said:


> Why would you want to pay in spain if you live in the uk? Are you going back permanently? If so you can transfer anything you have paid in spain back to the uk system


.... but you get a bigger pension if you take it in Spain!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> .... but you get a bigger pension if you take it in Spain!


si? ah i dont know.. im just a wee youngster jeje


----------

